# Wonderful Copenhagen



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Another from a holiday snap.:wink:









Cheers Steve.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Really like your style!


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

Very beautiful painting.


----------

